# Mermaid Skeleton Found In Lobster Trap By.., ------>blanchard Ross



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well if your so friggin smart what the hell is it.....? (a mermaid with its head cut off thats what it is .... seals dont have arms that long) found off district 33 yesterday,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WHAT IS IT NATURE NUTS...? YOU WELL SEE THE PIC WHAT IS IT---> SORRY BOUT THE CAPLOCKS..

it well be in the paper i can get a link monday,, he just caught it ( what is it) i just took the pic this morning at the wharf its posted on a tellie pole hopefully someone can tell what it is


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Strange indeed. Can't wait for the link on Monday.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, that's how all serious scientific finds are handled.
They don't ship off the remains to a lab, they hang it on a telephone pole to see if any passers by can identify it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh yeah, that's how all serious scientific finds are handled.
> They don't ship off the remains to a lab, they hang it on a telephone pole to see if any passers by can identify it.


haha, piranha man, your sarcastic sense of humor is second to none


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh yeah, that's how all serious scientific finds are handled.
> They don't ship off the remains to a lab, they hang it on a telephone pole to see if any passers by can identify it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am still kinda saying seal.... but i never knew seals had arms that long,,,,well ya( ya its kind of werid the captian ordered to have it hung on a pole....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

*cough*Piltdown*cough*


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Walrus?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like a 4 legged mammal skeleton to me. Mabey someones horse, or cow drowned.

I'm saying hoof stock of some sort, because of the leg length. Baby Deer?

The more I look at it, the smaller it looks. Might be someones dog. I surely doubt its paper worthy. How did he catch it in a trap? Just a bunch of bones washed into the trap and got stuck?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

jack sparrow?, or a pirate with spina bifida and a club foot that got bit off by moby dick


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

*cough*Chupacabra*cough*


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

OFFICIAL RAW AP WIRE: Bone structure is actually the body of that retarded ballerina transvestite and 4 ribs from Marilyn Manson


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Oh yeah, that's how all serious scientific finds are handled.
> They don't ship off the remains to a lab, they hang it on a telephone pole to see if any passers by can identify it.


Oh man I loved that!









Hey, maybe that's how they do it out east lol


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Walrus?


nope no walrus around here


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Oh yeah, that's how all serious scientific finds are handled.
> They don't ship off the remains to a lab, they hang it on a telephone pole to see if any passers by can identify it.


Oh man I loved that!









Hey, maybe that's how they do it out east lol
[/quote]
awww ya man,,, we is hard core


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch it be human remains.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> Watch it be human remains.


Thats what i was thinking.......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

*cough*Brought to you by the same type of people that brought us the ossuary of James*cough*


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Def looks like a 4 legged mammal to me...maybe it was used as bait or chum? then agian the bones wouldnt be together now would they...HMMMMMmmmm.....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).
[/quote]
So people dont murder midgets and dump them in the water?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).
[/quote]
So people dont murder midgets and dump them in the water?
[/quote]

That's a creepy question...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Why can't it be a merman?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).
[/quote]

When i read that i got a picture in my head of a shark chasing a midget who was swimming frantically for his life and i burst out laughing. Does that make me a bad person ????


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).
[/quote]

When i read that i got a picture in my head of a shark chasing a midget who was swimming frantically for his life and i burst out laughing. Does that make me a bad person ????
[/quote]

No, there's plenty of other things that do...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.
[/quote]

I was joking. zoolander


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.
[/quote]

I was joking. zoolander
[/quote]

Ah, at some point I should see that movie.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]

Nope. Human femur should be longer unless this was a midget. lol. Its not human. Pelvis is also too narrow to be of **** Saipiens origin. Its probably a seal with a deformed structure. (Another probable reason its dead now).
[/quote]
So people dont murder midgets and dump them in the water?
[/quote]

lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.
[/quote]

I was joking. zoolander
[/quote]

Ah, at some point I should see that movie.
[/quote]

You haven't seen zoolander ! and you call me a bad person !! hahah


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe it was a body ditch and you happend to bring it up haha.

Lake Ontario I bet has 100+ dead bodies at the bottom.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Maybe it was a body ditch and you happend to bring it up haha.
> 
> Lake Ontario I bet has 100+ dead bodies at the bottom.


Actually 101+..... i just got back home from the "Incident" .........


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> Maybe it was a body ditch and you happend to bring it up haha.
> 
> Lake Ontario I bet has 100+ dead bodies at the bottom.


Actually 101+..... i just got back home from the "Incident" .........
[/quote]

haha that a girl.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I warned him, but he still ate the last twinkie. Look where that got him. Anyways Mattones, ill give you 50 $ for your finger prints......


----------



## nutsmilk (Mar 30, 2008)

1. Is this for real?
2. Why the hell is it hanging from a telephone pole?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nutsmilk said:


> 1. Is this for real?
> 2. Why the hell is it hanging from a telephone pole?


ofc its for real its the interwebz dude.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Maybe it was a body ditch and you happend to bring it up haha.
> 
> Lake Ontario I bet has 100+ dead bodies at the bottom.


Actually 101+..... i just got back home from the "Incident" .........
[/quote]

haha that a girl.










[/quote]
You think thats bad... I cant wait until they drain the East River over here.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm guessing you fisherman don't deer hunt.

It is clearly a deer of some sort, narrow hips, long spine give it away. The bottom part of the legs are missing.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Watch it be human remains.










ya never know people die and fall over board around here at least every 3-4 years,, ya never know once the body falls into the ocean theres no recovering it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nutsmilk said:


> 1. Is this for real?
> 2. Why the hell is it hanging from a telephone pole?


o ya its real ,,,,

its on display.. realy"what the hell is it" the the experts are coming monday to get it i think....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm going to go staple roadkill to a telephone pole and see if I can get attention for it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if its a deer why is its legs ment to bend out to the side like that..?

and ya the guy that caught it is a hard core white tail deer hunter he would have known it was a deer if it was,,,
its realy a mistory these guys are not dummys and they cant understand what it is


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I'm going to go staple roadkill to a telephone pole and see if I can get attention for it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

funny.....

merman,,,,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Moisture...is the essence of wetness...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

and wetness is the essence of beauty....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ha that was just on TBS aka peach tree tv last thursday,,,,


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Perhaps a giant lobster


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

cueball said:


> if its a deer why is its legs ment to bend out to the side like that..?
> 
> and ya the guy that caught it is a hard core white tail deer hunter he would have known it was a deer if it was,,,
> its realy a mistory these guys are not dummys and they cant understand what it is


I promise you it is a deer or a moose.

In fact, I'm almost 100% positive it is a ungulate with it's ribs missing.

The pelvis and the legs give it away. What you are seeing is the pelvis, the bone from the hip to the knee, the bone from the knee to the next joint. Deer have essentially 4 joints in their legs.

The reason they are sticking out funny is because the cartilage is deteriating and causing them the move freely.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.
[/quote]

Well the scientific community would have to figure out how to get it down from there and chances are they won't be able to cause scientists can't climb telephone poles.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Why can't it be a merman?


Scientifically speaking, it's probably going to be found to be something different...that is, if the scientific community can ever get their hands on it.
[/quote]

Well the scientific community would have to figure out how to get it down from there and chances are they won't be able to cause scientists can't climb telephone poles.
[/quote]

But the thing is that many scientists have these things called grad students...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

What did they say it was?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

DEER.. with its head cut off" most likely a buck with a rack of horns that the hunter sawed off

but theres a new mistory this weekend 25-30 ft shark washed up on shore about 15 mins from my house i might go check it out this after noon since its a nice day..( what kind of nova scotia watered shark is 25-30 ft long,,?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

take your camera


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o ya with the shark shure well..

anyone got a pic of a basking shark and what waters there from..?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ba...shark&meta=

and pics

http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q...sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I knew it was a deer. I am awesome.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought a staple gun last night...I'm ready to get some attention!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

is it electric Chil?

what kind of finish?

brand?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dammit, I was lying. I think a staple gun would be neat, but I can't imagine what I'd use it for that might be constructive...case in point, look at my TOPs...


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cueball said:


> o ya with the shark shure well..
> 
> anyone got a pic of a basking shark and what waters there from..?


this great shark seems to have been a regular inhabitant of the southern part of the Gulf of Maine. And tradition has it that large numbers were taken in Massachusetts waters, especially off the tip of Cape Cod, during the first half of the eighteenth century, for their liver oil which was then in demand for illuminating purposes. However, the local stock seems soon to have gone the same way as the local stock of the North Atlantic right whale; that is, into the try pot. And basking sharks seem never to have visited the northeastern part of the Gulf in any numbers, there being only a few records for the vicinity of Eastport, Maine, and three from within the Bay of Fundy. At the present time the Gulf appears to harbor a sparse and fluctuating population, occasional members of which are encountered from time to time, here or there, but whether as immigrants into the Gulf from the open ocean is not known.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey cueball, did you end up going to check out that shark? i'm anxious to see some pictures


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Watch it be human remains.:laugh:


Thats what i was thinking.......
[/quote]
x3
you suck RT


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nope it was gone before i got to it,,,, must have been somthing big it only layed on the beach for 2 days or less SHITTY


----------

